# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  ¿Estás de acuerdo o no con el ingreso de transgénicos al Perú?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Esta es una encuesta para ver cuál es la opinión de los agricultores, empresarios agroindustriales, consumidores, o autoridades, con respecto al polémico tema del ingreso de los cultivos transgénicos (OGM) al Perú? 
Pueden marcar su respuesta, y los que deseen pueden reponder el tema argumentando su posición. 
Espero que voten para saber qué piensan al respecto, ya que estos son los temas que hay que discutir a profundidad para saber qué es lo que más nos conviene como país. 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura a favor de aplicar moratorias al ingreso de transgénicos a Perú Artículo: Región Lambayeque rechaza ingreso de productos transgénicos Plantón contra del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú Artículo: Marchan hoy contra el ingreso de los transgénicos Artículo: La comisión agraria no resolvió el ingreso de transgénicos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Como yo voté que *NO* estoy de acuerdo con el ingreso de los transgénicos al Perú, les digo por qué pienso de esa manera. 
Para empezar, es verdad que yo no soy un experto en el tema -ni mucho menos-, pero los agricultores tampoco los son, ya que éste es un tema nétamente científico que tiene que ver con la manipulación genética. Si los agricultores son expertos en este tema, entonces que ellos mismos desarrollen sus semillas transgénicas. Además, ni yo, ni los agricultores, somos expertos en temas de salud como para afirmar o descartar posibles daños a la salud humana... O sea que en ese sentido, creo que todos tenemos argumentos a favor o en contra perfectamente válidos, pero aún no comprobados. 
En segundo lugar, no hay que ser un genio hoy en día para saber que a las grandes transnacionales les interesa poco o nada la salud de los consumidores de sus semillas transgénicas, o el desarrollo sostenible de la agricultura en el mundo -independientemente si causan o no daños al ser humano o al medio ambiente-, y que lo único que les importa es llenarse bien los bolsillos de plata. De la misma manera, confiar en la información brindada por la FAO o la OMS es como confiar en las promesas de un político peruano en campaña. Así que yo no confío en estos organismos que dicen ser "los organismos reguladores". 
Tercero; creo muy firmemente que los OGM atentarían gravemente contra la biodiversidad de nuestro país, y no por culpa de los transgénicos en si, sino por la culpa del ser humano que no tiene límites a la hora de querer explotar los recursos naturales. Por lo que se podría suponer que si una semillas transgénica "produce más", acaparará las tierras fértiles de nuestro país sin dejar espacio a las especies autóctonas o formadas por la misma naturaleza. En ese sentido, si sólo se trata de "producir más" que hagan también un ser humano con 8 brazos, ojos en la nuca y que no necesite ir al baño... Como un punto aparte -para mí- el hecho de medir el progreso mediante el PBI es un gran error que nos ha llevado a donde estamos hoy en día. Pero volviendo al tema, creo que la biodiversidad de nuestro país es un recurso valiosísimo -sobre todo a futuro- que debemos resguardar a toda costa. 
Cuarto; desde el punto de vista de los negocios -que parece ser lo único que interesa aquí- creo que el hecho de posicionarnos como un país de productos orgánicos de calidad nos puede diferenciar del resto de países, lo cual sería una ventaja a la hora de competir en un mundo globalizado como el de hoy en día; y más aún sabiendo de la tendencia mundial de consumir productos sanos, libres de pesticidas y agroquímicos. Mi visión es que en un futuro, lo trangénico va a valer centavos y va a acaparar muchas hectáreas de terreno fértil, miestras que lo orgánico va a tener un valor mucho más alto, sin acaparar con los terrenos cultivables. 
Quinto, creo que los transgénicos van a generar nuevas plagas más resistentes, que requieran cada vez más de pesticidas. Es probable que en un principio, algunas semillas transgénicas sean resistentes a ciertas plagas que conocemos, pero las plagas también evolucionan y probablemente luego de un tiempo ya sean resistentes a la semillas transgénicas; por lo que no recomendaría entrar en ese círculo vicioso. Yo no sé cómo será la cosa en el futuro, pero el uso de químicos y pesticidas en los cultivos es una manera eficiente de contaminar el medio ambiente y atentar contra la salud humana, hoy en día. 
Bueno, no los quiero aburrir con mis ideas de los transgénicos, pero quiero cerrar la idea sugiriendo que sean otros países los que experimenten primero con semillas y cultivos transgénicos; y mientras tanto, nosotros deberíamos esforzarnos por asegurar nuestra biodiversidad genética. Primero, saquémosle una copia a todo lo que tenemos y de ahí veamos que hacer con los OGM. Si la máquina se friega, formateas y tienes tu back-up (No es lo ideal, pero al menos tienes máquina). 
Finalmente, quiero decir que tal vez los transgénicos tengan cosas positivas sin lugar a discusión, pero esa discusión recién ha empezado y no creo que seamos los indicados para hacer de "conejillos de indias". 
Esos son mis argumentos, así que me gustaría saber los argumentos de los demás... porque decir "Sí " o "No" es muy fácil. 
Como dije el principio del tema, es ahora cuando se debe debatir qué es lo que más le conviene al Perú con respecto a este tema, y no cuando ya estemos todos embarrados -como suele suceder en nuestro país-. 
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

Transgénicos es igual a los híbridos?, por tengo entendido que estos son importados y que la diferencia estriba en que los bichos no atacan la planta híbrida y la producción es pareja, por ejemplo en el pimiento morrón que garantiza el color.
Es correcto?

----------


## srueda

yo no estoy de acuerdo con el ingreso de los transgenicos....por mas liberal y pro empresa que sea no me parece una practica saludable de hacer empresa.... al respecto vi un informe muy bueno sobre la semilla de colza de monsanto...me lo pasaron en la universidad... incluso lo pueden ver en youtube...(si me acuerdo mañana publico el enlace) 
dentro de muchos de los aspectos que explicaron uno me llamos poderosamente la atencion...mas o menos lo explico 
Muchos pequeños agricultores guardan para si las semillas para poder utilizarlas en posteriores cosechas...por ejemplo mi padre que es pequeño agicultor se guarda para si las mejores mazorcas, de estas obtiene semillas con el objetivo de lograr en mejores cosechas...no se que tan tecnico o cientifico sea esa manera de pensar....pero algo si es seguro...esas semillas, siguen siendo de mi papa, de nadie mas 
en el informe explicaban que con los transgenicos no sucede lo mismo...porque las semillas siguen siendo de propiedad de monsanto, porque tienen la patente registrada...y es un gran problema...o lo es para los agricultores de eeuu.... y ellos no son "pequeños agricultores"...noooooo son grandes inversiones con millonarios subsidios del estado y ahora estan quebrados....se imaginan lo que pasaria a los pequeños agricultores? 
vean el reportaje en you tube....busquenlo... y difundanlo¡¡¡¡

----------


## perúamazónico

Es increíble que el gobierno no tome en cuenta el gran potencial que tenemos sobre nuestros productos naturales, y todavía quiera darle cabida a los transgénicos por encima del derecho a la información de los consumidores.  Así que siéntanse advertidos, y esperemos que no prospere esta iniciativa palaciega, que sólo busca hacer prevalecer oscuros intereses mercantilistas, antes de pensar en el país.  http://elcomercio.pe/noticia/453221/...-grave-amenaza

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Transgénicos es igual a los híbridos?, por tengo entendido que estos son importados y que la diferencia estriba en que los bichos no atacan la planta híbrida y la producción es pareja, por ejemplo en el pimiento morrón que garantiza el color.
> Es correcto?

 Hola Eduardo:  
Con respecto a tu pregunta, los transgénicos no son lo mismo que los híbridos. Mientras que los híbridos buscan modificar la genética de las plantas mediante cruces o injertos, los transgénicos manipulan la información genética de las plantas de manera directa (en un laboratorio). 
Es por eso que los que están a favor de los transgénicos suelen defender su postura argumentando que los OGM hacen los mismo que los híbridos, pero en un lapso mucho más corto de tiempo (modifcación genética).  
Si quieren podemos seguir discutiendo sobre las diferencias entre híbridos y transgénicos, pero creo que la principal diferencia es que en los híbridos es la naturaleza quien decide la composición genética del ser vivo; a diferencia de los transgénicos donde los seres humanos jugamos a ser la propia naturaleza, e incluso a ser "Dios" el creador. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para seguir con la discusión, a continuación les dejo un artículo de Agraria.pe sobre el tema de los transgénicos:  _Continúa el debate_ *ARGUMENTOS CIENTÍFICOS FUNDAMENTAN LEY DE TRANSGÉNICOS EN EL PERÚ* 
Niegan nocividad de los transgénicos.   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* Según Alberto Maurer Fossa, PhD en Genética Molecular de Plantas, la nocividad de los productos transgénicos para la salud y el medio ambiente, quedó descartado por la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), el Departamento de Agricultura del Gobierno norteamericano, y la Comisión del Codex Alimentarius en Italia. 
“Hasta ahora nadie se ha quejado ante la OMS por la supuesta nocividad de los transgénicos”, comentó Maurer Fossa. 
Según el especialista, antes que los productos transgénicos hayan ingresado al mercado internacional, debieron pasar por una serie de estudios y pruebas de laboratorio, de invernadero y de campo por un período no menor a 5 años. 
“Los presupuestos de estas pruebas oscilan entre US$ 100 a US$ 200 millones”, informó el especialista. 
Y para el presidente de la Consultora*inform@cción*, Fernando Cillóniz, el mito de la nocividad de los alimentos transgénicos se debe al desconocimiento científico que impera en el medio peruano. “Es necesario que el Gobierno fomente diálogos científicos, y que la prensa difunda los argumentos serios a favor de los transgénicos”, indicó.  *La solución de los transgénicos a la demanda alimentaria* 
Fuentes del Instituto Nacional de Información y Estadísticas (INEI), pronosticaron que dentro de 30 años, el Perú tendrá una explosión demográfica del 50%; es decir, en el 2040 seremos 45 millones de habitantes en el país. 
Para el Dr. Maurer Fossa, la demanda alimentaria que implica el aumento de la población, se solucionaría con la rentabilidad de los productos transgénicos. 
“Por ejemplo, la producción de maíz amarillo transgénico aumenta en 50% y los costos reducen en 20% porque se ahorra en pesticidas”, explicó el experto en Genética Molecular. 
Por su parte, el presidente de la Consultora *inform@cción* comparó que en el Perú cultivar una hectárea de maíz cuesta US$ 2 mil, mientras que en Argentina cuesta US$ 400 cuando es transgénica. “Estas ventajas ayudarían a mejorar la competitividad del agro nacional”, sostuvo. 
“Se produce más y se envenena menos, y no necesitamos más áreas para alimentar a más peruanos”, concluyó el Dr. Maurer Fossa.  *Sobre el etiquetamiento en los empaques* 
El Dr. Maurer Fossa expresó su desacuerdo con el anteproyecto “Ley de Etiquetamiento a Productos Transgénicos”, porque la información en los empaques implica un estudio bioquímico “carísimo” en la determinación de la cantidad porcentual transgénica; lo que generaría un incremento en los precios de los productos modificados genéticamente para el público en general.  *“No existe la dependencia económica”* 
El experto rechazó la supuesta dependencia económica (presentada por el Ministerio del Ambiente) a las grandes transnacionales como Monsanto o Bayer, cuando se empiece a producir con semillas de maíz duro transgénicos en Perú. 
“El agricultor dejaría de comprar si la venta de semilla transgénica es cara. Además Monsanto y Bayer venden semillas híbridas no transgénicas y semillas transgénicas para la libre elección”, opinó el Dr. en Genética Molecular de las Plantas.

----------


## Hector Diomedes

> Esta es una encuesta para ver cuál es la opinión de los agricultores, empresarios agroindustriales, consumidores, o autoridades, con respecto al polémico tema del ingreso de los cultivos transgénicos (OGM) al Perú? 
> Pueden marcar su respuesta, y los que deseen pueden reponder el tema argumentando su posición. 
> Espero que voten para saber qué piensan al respecto, ya que estos son los temas que hay que discutir a profundidad para saber qué es lo que más nos conviene como país. 
> Saludos

 Si estoy de acuerdo.
Basta ya de engañarnos a nosotros mismos,si vemos las estadísticas importamos alimentos transgénicos y lo cosumimos como es el caso del maíz y la soja,favoreciendo enormemente a los agricultores extranjeros,mientras aquí nosotros los pequeños agricultores sumidos en la mas grande miseria,por no tener semillas de alta calidad genética resistentes a las plagas,los costos de producción son elevadisimos y por lo tanto nuestra competencia con otros paises es abismal,acaso no nos contaminamos mas aplicando isecticidas y pescticidas a los alimentos tradicionales' les pongo un ejemplo en la sierarra con el cultivo de la papa,se le aplica insecticida y pecticidas hasta casi los últimos días de las cosechas y peor cuando los precios suben los cortan el tallo y al día siguiente los venden al mercado y quien controla eso,por lo tanto los mismo que estan en contra de los transgenicos los consumen,estimados amigos lo que yo pienso como agriculktor y cuando analiso estos temas es que pienso que hay grandes intereses de por medio de las grandes transnacionales que nenden en millones los insecticidas y pesticidas,no les conviene que entren cultivos transgenicos por que perderian millones en ventas ,ya que estas semillas son inmunes a emfermedades ,yo me pregunto por estan autorizados en la Union Europea y paises adelantados,claro me diran pero si podemos cultivar orgánico,no semaos tan inocentes a ver si puedes sembrar 120000 has de papa organica,a ver si puiedes eembrar unas 100000 has de maiz orgánico,basta de ya de tantas canalladas es hora que despertemos,empleemos la tecnologia de punta a partir de las semillas, a fin de que nuestra agricultura sea competitiva y rentable.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Les dejo un archivo power point que me llegó a mi correo, con la mejor y más fácil explicación que he recibido sobre "qué son los transgénicos". Para los que tengan dudas, se los recomiendo. 
Saludos

----------


## Benja Cillóniz

Como bien dice mi hermano en el primer argumento de esta cadena, los agricultores no somos expertos en este tema, pero sí creo que tenemos la posibilidad de analizar la situación desde el punto de vista de un productor y consumidor al mismo tiempo. Además, gran parte de los agricultores, somos agrónomos y  hemos llevado estudios de genética, fitomejoramiento, propagación de plantas, control de plagas etc, etc, etc.  Sin embargo es destacable que sean estas personas, no relacionadas al campo, las que están mostrando mayor interés en el tema. Sería muy bueno que personas instruidas en el tema y organismos como el INIA, la Universidad Agraria La Molina o La Universidad Cayetano Heredia (que no tienen ninguna relación con la producción de OGM :Wink: , expongan sus opiniones de manera objetiva.  Para comenzar, yo estoy a favor de los cultivos orgánicos, de la preservación de biodiversidad, etc; pero también estoy  a favor del uso de transgénicos, bajo las normas que TODOS los productos - orgánicos, no orgánicos, transgénicos, no transgénicos, etc  - deben cumplir. Esto se debe a que la existencia de un transgénico no tiene por qué afectar la biodiversidad de manera directa como aseguran muchos. Los transgénicos son organismos genéticamente modificados con el fin de otorgar a una especie, cierta característica favorable para su desarrollo. El hombre viene haciendo algo similar hace mucho tiempo y es tal vez la base de la agricultura moderna: programas de mejoramiento genético, mediante selección, propagación, generación de MUTACIONES INDUCIDAS y cruzamientos. Podemos apuntar a generar líneas puras y/o híbridos que vienen del cruzamiento de dos líneas puras (idealmente). Como comprenderán, esto se realiza de acuerdo al antojo del ser humano, sin que la naturaleza pueda hacer nada al respectoes decir, el hombre controla en gran medida los cruzamientos hace mucho tiempo y creo que es una práctica bastante aceptada en el mundo, ya que de lo contrario no comeríamos casi nada de lo que comemos hoy en día. De hecho, el libre cruzamiento es un serio problema para la mayoría de agricultores. Eso de usar las semillas que salen de su propia cosecha, es una de las causas de la pérdida de competitividad de la agricultura tradicional. El escenario ideal para el desarrollo de la agricultura, es que todas las plantaciones nuevas, se realicen con semillas certificadas (ya sean sexuales o asexuales),  provenientes de centros de propagación dedicados a la producción seria de semillas, plántulas o plantones. Usar una producción propia, como semilla, es algo que podría ser considerado razonable solo en ciertas especies, y eso es,  siempre y cuando realicen una buena selección (cosa que MUY pocas veces ocurre). Hoy en día hay muchas personas que quieren prohibir el uso de OGM, pero yo me pregunto..¿cuánto están realmente dispuestos a pagar los consumidores promedio, por un alimento?...cada vez que hay una ligera alza en los alimentos hacen un escándalo y no se dan cuenta que lo que éstas personas siguieren (prohibir los transgénicos y concéntranos en la producción orgánica),  llevaría a un incremento escandaloso en el precio de los alimentos y peor aún, aumentaría enormemente, el número de personas en el mundo que sufrirían hambre.aunque suene extraño, los más beneficiados seríamos los productores de alimentos ya que pasaríamos a ser lo que hoy en día son los productores de petróleo, siendo casi imposible satisfacer la demanda de cualquier cultivo.  Hay quienes aseguran que el uso de transgénicos puede poner en riesgo la biodiverisdad ¿cómo puede un transgénico afectar la biodiversidad?¿acaso se alimenta de los demás seres vivos?¿es una especie de filtro que elimina los genes que naturalmente se presentan en cada especie??. Luego dicen que el problema de los transgénicos es debido a que usan áreas muy extensas. Esta es una decisión del ser humano y gracias a Dios existe la ley de la oferta y la demanda para regular las plantaciones según la demanda del mercado. Por otro lado, los agricultores no somos tan brutos como para plantar un transgénico si este es más caro y menos productivo como muchos dicen. La única forma que un transgénico prospere, es que tenga serios beneficios para el agricultor y para el consumidor, ya que no sirve de nada producir algo que no sea aceptado por el mercadoes por esto que sí estoy de acuerdo en etiquetar los productos transgénicos para que los que estén en contra, no lo compren. Hace unos días leí un artículo donde se señalaba que la OMS, luego de 10 años, no había logrado probar que los celulares tuvieran efectos cancerígenosde esta manera, bajo la misma lógica que siguen muchos con respecto a los transgénicos, los celulares deberían estar prohibidos. Sin embargo, estoy seguro, que aquellos que quieren prohibir los transgénicos mientras no se pruebe su inocuidad, usan celulares hace mucho tiempo y no están dispuestos a dejarlos. Otro caso más irónico aun son los cigarrillos.está probado que son dañinos tanto para  el que fuma, como para el que no fuma y aun así son de libre comercialización. Si yo me como un  producto proveniente de una semilla transgénica, estoy seguro que no voy a afectar al que esté al lado mío. En resumen, yo SÍ  compraría productos transgénicos porque analizando objetivamente el proceso desde que planto una semilla de origen transgénico, hasta que me como el producto comercial que esta semilla produce, no encuentro ningún indicio de estar dañando el medio ambiente, ni poniendo en riesgo mi salud.  En mi opinión, la producción y comercialización de productos agrícolas en el Perú tiene un millón de problemas urgentes por resolver y la población no está debidamente informada en el tema de transgénicos. No hay ningún estudio debidamente fundado que demuestre los perjuicios que son atribuidos a los transgénicos y es evidente que podrían ayudar seriamente al desarrollo de la agricultura peruana y a la disminución del hambre en el mundo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A pedido de mi hermano Benjamín, les dejo un artículo de Agraria.pe sobre el tema. Aclaro que no lo subí en su momento, porque no me alcanzó el tiempo.  PhD Marcel Gutiérrez Correa:  *“LOS TRANSGÉNICOS NO SON NOCIVOS Y MEJORARÁN LA PRODUCTIVIDAD AGRÍCOLA”*   _Director de Laboratorio de Micología y Biotecnología de la Universidad Agraria de la Molina (UNALM) refutó los argumentos de la presentación “Los Cultivos Transgénicos en el Perú” del ministro del Ambiente Antonio Brack ante la Comisión Agraria del Congreso._   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* Luego de la presentación del ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack Egg, ante la Comisión Agraria del Congreso, el PhD Marcel Gutiérrez Correa, director de Laboratorio de Micología y Biotecnología de la Universidad Agraria de la Molina (UNALM) negó la existencia de alguna publicación o evidencia científica “seria” que sustente la nocividad de los transgénicos a la salud, a la biodiversidad o al medio ambiente. 
“La información que los transgénicos causan enfermedades gastrointestinales, alergias y te hace resistente a los antibióticos (utilizada por la RAAA y las ONGs que conforman la plataforma: “Perú Libre de Transgénicos”) fue publicada hace 15 años y nunca fue contrastada o evaluada por expertos en la materia”, explicó. 
Según Gutiérrez Correa, dicha información está “desactualizada” y no tiene ninguna validez científica en el mundo de la biogenética de las plantas.  *“Ministro Brack, zapatero a su zapato”* 
El Dr. Marcel Gutiérrez explicó que el ministro Antonio Brack no posee los conocimientos en genética de plantas o fisiología de plantas para explicar acerca del fenómeno de polinización de los transgénicos, por lo que rechazó el supuesto monocultivo que causaría la siembra de plantas genéticamente modificadas. 
“El polen del maíz tiene una capacidad de movimiento muy corta, de 20 a 30 metros, y se debe hacer un distanciamiento entre un campo genéticamente modificado u otro campo no genéticamente modificado. Por ejemplo, en Colombia es de 300 mts de separación, por lo que se descarta una fuga de polen”, explicó.  *Sobre la dependencia económica* 
Asimismo, el Dr. Marcel Gutiérrez rechazó el argumento de Brack sobre que la comercialización de transgénicos “acabaría” con el intercambio de semillas híbridas entre agricultores, y generaría una dependencia económica con las grandes transnacionales. 
“Los agricultores de la costa siempre compran semillas de maíz híbrida, porque ellos saben que si siembran y resiembran semillas intercambiadas, las características genéticas se segregan, se diluyen, y tendrán una producción errática”, puntualizó.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí otro artículo sobre los transgénicos publicado en Agraria.pe.  Según PhD en Biología Molecular de las Plantas:  *TRANSGÉNICOS FAVORECERÍAN LA BIODIVERSIDAD*   _El Dr. Luis Destefano Beltrán, profesor principal de la Universidad Peruana Cayetano Heredia, consideró errático pretender que, a través de la polinización, los cultivos transgénicos perjudicarían la variedad de los recursos nativos del país. _   *Por:* Luís Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* Una papa convencional acepta un gen de una papa transgénica, sólo si este gen modificado le aporta una ventaja comparativa, sino es así la elimina, aseguró el Dr. Luis Destefano Beltrán al argumentar que los transgénicos no perjudican, a través de la polinización, la biodiversidad de los recursos nativos, sino por el contrario la favorecen. 
Si tenemos una papa transgénica resistente a la helada, por qué nos vamos a oponer a que se cruce con una papa nativa, si lo que hará es que la papa nativa se vuelva resistente a la helada, cuestionó. 
Asimismo, el Dr. Destefano explicó que ningún proceso de polinización entre un cultivo transgénico y cultivo convencional ocurre al 100%, por lo que descartó la supuesta peligrosidad del monocultivo producida por los transgénicos. 
Los que se imponen al comercio de productos transgénicos son los que quieren imponer el consumo de productos orgánicos. Los transgénicos son productivos y enriquecen la biodiversidad, no la perjudican, aseveró.  *Producción y exportación orgánica no es rentable para el Perú* 
Sobre la propuesta del ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack, para incrementar la competitividad y las exportaciones del agro nacional, a través de una mayor inversión en la producción orgánica; el Dr. Destefano señaló que las exportaciones orgánicas sólo serían rentables si el precio premium de estos productos compense de manera positiva al agricultor. 
Por ejemplo, una hectárea de café convencional produce 55 quintales y una Ha de café orgánico produce 12 quintales. Si el precio premium de mi quintal de café orgánico es 5 veces más que el quintal de café convencional, entonces produciría café sin pesticidas ni herbicidas, explicó. 
Para Destefano, la baja productividad y rentabilidad de los orgánicos perjudica la competitividad de la agricultura nacional. Lo orgánico se justifica si es que iguala o supera al rendimiento convencional, sino estamos vendiendo cualquier propuesta que no tiene racionalidad económica. 
Asimismo, informó que en Inglaterra (importante consumidor internacional de productos orgánicos) se ha reducido 30% la demanda por estos productos en los principales supermercados. Y es que debido a la crisis internacional se compran productos convencionales. Esta tendencia está arraigando en toda Europa, agregó. 
Me pueden decir que al producir más estoy contaminando más, pero es aquí donde entran a tallar los transgénicos que no necesitan plaguicidas, y colabora con el medio ambiente, sostuvo.   *DATOS:   *   La polinización, también llamada introgresión, es el movimiento de genes de una población de plantas a otra, a través de la hibridación seguida por el retrocruzamiento.

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Echando una mirada al PPT que nuestro moderador nos alcanza y si no esta sesgada esa interpretacion a lo que son los transgenicos, podemos concluir que los riesgos son muy altos y como tambien lo dicen otros miembros de la lista, nuestra masa agricola no tiene la mas minima informacion de este tema y quiza le costara mucho su entendimiento. Por ello es necesario que desde estos foros se promueva el debate y la exigencia de los organismos estatales y privados a investigar el tema, para no caer en los extremos del si o el no.
De lo contrario dentro de poco tendremos un gusano de tierra volando a otras parcelas o una pajaro reptando y cuanta cosas inimaginables.
Saludos.
Florencio Anton R.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Echando una mirada al PPT que nuestro moderador nos alcanza y si no esta sesgada esa interpretacion a lo que son los transgenicos, podemos concluir que los riesgos son muy altos y como tambien lo dicen otros miembros de la lista, nuestra masa agricola no tiene la mas minima informacion de este tema y quiza le costara mucho su entendimiento. Por ello es necesario que desde estos foros se promueva el debate y la exigencia de los organismos estatales y privados a investigar el tema, para no caer en los extremos del si o el no.
> De lo contrario dentro de poco tendremos un gusano de tierra volando a otras parcelas o una pajaro reptando y cuanta cosas inimaginables.
> Saludos.
> Florencio Anton R.

 Hola Florencio: 
Me parece una opinión muy equilibrada, ya que no se trata de decir "Sí" o "No" tajantemente. Lo que yo también planteo es ser mucho más precabido al ingreso de los transgénicos al Perú, porque creo que estamos jugando con lo más profundo de la vida.  
La idea de modificar genéticamente los seres vivos del planeta para nuestro propio beneficio puede sonar a buena idea, pero a mí también me parece una idea egoísta y atrevida; ya que la naturaleza debe ser mucho más sabia para elegir los genes que definen a cada especie del planeta. Creo que es una idea egoísta porque lo único que importa es el ser humano, y creo que es una idea atrevida porque no sabemos exactamente cuáles podrían ser los efectos "en la vida misma", luego de manipular a nuestro gusto los genes que la naturaleza impuso a través de un proceso que pudo haber llevado millones de años. 
Y ese es precisamente uno de los debates que surgen de este tema: ¿debemos esperar miles o millones de años para obtener alguna modificación genética sobre un ser vivo; o simplemente lo metemos a un laboratorio y jugamos Dominó con sus genes? 
Yo no tengo idea cuál de las dos es la respuesta correcta, pero creo que hay muy pocas personas -o tal vez ni una- que sepa a ciencia cierta lo que podría suceder en un futuro si dejamos que los productos transgénicos invadan nuestros campos de cultivo. Y si creo que son muy pocas las personas que saben al respecto, entonces creo que en el Perú no debemos saber casi nada sobre sus efectos reales; por lo que insisto en tomar el tema con mucha más precaución. 
No olvidemos que vivimos en una "Biósfera", donde cada especie o ser vivo cumple un rol o una función en su ecosistema; y que al alterar el código genético de los seres vivos, podríamos estar alteranto todo un ecosistema; o incluso, modificando el curso normal de la vida en la tierra. 
Como decía en otra respuesta de este mismo tema, si se trata de vivir mejor o de producir más, entonces modifiquemos nuestro código genético para poder respirar CO2 (¿las plantas no lo hacen?), o para tener ocho brazos y poder podar más plantas uva en menos tiempo, etc.  
Por eso, yo sólo digo e insisto que debemos ser más precabidos al ingreso de "mutantes" a nuestro ecosistema, que precisamente se caracteriza por contar con una inmensa biodiversidad; para no lamentarnos cuando ya esté todo podrido o roto -como suele suceder en nuestro país-. 
Saludos a todos, y me gustaría leer más opiniones de quienes están a favor del ingreso de transgénicos al Perú para enriquecer el debate.

----------


## PJRgonzales

Mientras se compruebe y demuestre tecnicamente y cientificamenteno que no haya efectos nocivos ala salud y la agricultura. Sugiero aplicar agricultura moderna y la tradicional.

----------


## Pedro Injante Silva

Los transgenicos son plantas geneticamente modificados en donde se inserta genes que jamas se podría hacer en forma natural como lo hace la naturaleza o por una hibridacion convencional, todos los transgenicos (OVM) se obtiene en laboratorio.  Es falso decir que los  mas altos rendimientos de maíz se logra con maíces transgenicos, pero estos maíces serán mas eficientes en campos donde el agricultor tiene problemas de malezas o que las plagas (lepidopteros) no puedan controlarlos, pero de ahí a que rindan mas o que su manejo sea económico con respecto a los híbridos convencionales, es una afirmacion discutible.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

La idea era investigar más en estos años de moratoria para tener mejores conclusiones de las ventajas y desventajas de los cultivos transgénicos, y así poder tomar la decisión de prohibirlos definitivamente en el Perú, o para regular adecuadamente el ingreso y utilización de cultivos genéticamente modificados. 
Al menos en los medios no se ha visto mucho de este supuesto trabajo de investigación por parte del gobierno, pero el Ministro del Ambiente aprovechó la COP 20 para decir que sí se está avanzando en este tema, así que esperemos podamos contar con más información al respecto, porque el debate sigue abierto y a la espera de las conclusiones más importantes. 
Saludos

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Seguimos con las mismas cantaletas de siempre, tratando de quedarnos a la saga, porque las informaciones son sesgadas y una mayoria de peruanos no entienden lo que leen y solo se llevan de imagenes, que hoy en dia son faciles de montar, enviar, y publicar. 
Vamos a tratar de hacer una explicacion sencilla, de tal manera que sea comprensible por cualquier persona, con minimo conocimiento de ciencia.
PORQUE RAZON EXISTE TANTA VARIABILIDAD DE PLANTAS Y ANIMALES EN EL MUNDO?  es decir..porque hay tantas formas, colores, sabores, fragancias, tamanos, carnivoros, herviboros, con pelos, sin pelo, etc etc.
No me diran porque Dios los creo asi no??? Toda esa variabilidad es la resultante del cruce, retrocruce, mutacion, adaptacion entre las mismas plantas y animales de un area determinada.. Eso sucede en la naturaleza desde hace millones de anos y continua y continuara hasta el fin de los siglos. Por esa razon siempre estamos escuchando informacion sobre nuevas especies, que descubren cada especialista en su area. Se entendio? Bien 
Resulta que el hombre con su capacidad de raciocinio, se dio cuenta que entre plantas y animales se cruzan y por ello descubrio que las plantas se cruzaban por medio del polen y los animales lo hacian de diversas formas. Lo primero que hizo el hombre fue la seleccion natural, es decir mirando en el campo las plantas, se dio cuenta que habia algunas mejores que otras para su alimentacion y de eso modo fue seleccionando y cultivando las mejores y  las mas atractivas.
A medida que el hombre va desarrollando su conocimiento, logro cruzar plantas de la misma familia pero con distintas caracteristicas y asi llegamos a Mendel que desmostro como funcionaba el cruce y los resultados que encontro fue una variacion de colores del tacon..Asi se establecieron las leyes de la genetica antigua. 
Entonces, el hombre ya podia manipular el polen de las plantas y hacer cruces en funcion de sus intereses.. pero no sabia aun que dentro de esa pequenisima cantidad de polen  que estaba introduciendo en la planta receptora era una enorme cantidad de genes con distintas caracteristicas, por esa razon los resultados le daban, una gama diversa de caracteres, no el unico que le interesaba. Por ejemplo si cruzaba una papa de color morado y muchos ojos, con una papa blanca con minimo numero de ojos, entonces le salia una gama de variaciones y combinaciones, de tal modo que en la siguiente generacion solo escogia los tuberculos con los caracteres deseables, por lo tanto de ese modo y en mucho tiempo lograria su objetivo final.. Para lograr afianzar un caracter y sacar una variedad se necesitan anos y por su puesto no es ventajoso..pero eso sucedia porque estaba utilizando una enorme mezcla de genes que se econtraban en el polen. 
Por esta razon, tratando de acortar el tiempo se llego a lo que se denomina mutacion inducida, es decir cambiar ya sea con radiacion o con sustancias quimicas las carateristas de una especie. 
Finalmente, el hombre sabe que los genes (estructuras microscopicas que se encuentran en la celula) son los responsables de las caracteristicas de los seres vivos
y asi se comienza el estudio del genoma, es decir se trata de establecer que gen es  responsable de una caracteristica o de una estructura. Se llega a establecer el mapa genetico humano y desde luego a partir de ello y con las tecnicas ya establecidas se pueden hacer en cualquier ser vivo. 
Teniendo conocimiento del mapa genetico, entonces el hombre esta en la capacidad de trasladar un o un grupo de genes  responsables de las caracteristicas que desea de una planta a otra, o de un animal a una planta o viceversa, de tal modo que por un lado esta segura la obtencion del caracter deseado y por otro lado el tiempo se acorta enormemente, ES DECIR EL HOMBRE HOY ESTA EN CAPACIDAD DE MANIPULAR DE MANERA DIRECTA Y RAPIDA, lo que antes en la naturaleza ocurria en miles o millones de anos, o en el caso de los cruces en 10 o 20 anos. Por lo tanto lo unico que se ha logrado en el siglo XX es simplemente la aceleracion de un proceso que ocurre normalmente en la naturaleza, lo que redunda en beneficio de la mejor alimentacion de una poblacion mundial que crece geometricamente...
Ahora desde luego, asi como en la naturaleza hay plantas venenosas, urticantes, amargas, dulces, aceitosas, alergicas etc etc, igualmente pueden ocurrir, pero en menor grado con la manipulacion genetica, pero el hombre tiene raciocinio, entonces establece normas, leyes, marcos, a los que se dedican instituciones especializadas, a fin de no permitir que un producto con caracteres daninos, como que producen alergias o algun tipo de reacciones no sea sacado al mercado... eso ocurrio con una soya a la cual se le introdujo genes del mani.. el producto final producia alergias, por lo tanto fue eliminado y jamas salio al mercado. 
No se, pero he tratado de emplear palabras sencillas, de tal manera sea comprensible, pero a veces no es facil explicarlo y por esa razon algun aspecto puede ser no comprensible.'
Para terminar, en el caso del Peru, acaso no seria sumamente positivo, que una papa que actualmente tiene un contenido de proteina de solo 2% le introduzcamos los genes responsables del contenido de 20% de la quinua, y obtengamos una papa con 22% probable de proteina?? Acaso no seria una revolucion para la alimentacion ? con tan solo consumir una pequena cantidad de papas estariamos logrando alcanzar la cantidad de proteinas que requiere nuestro cuerpo... 
La informacion negativa que se tiene a cerca de los transgenicos obedece a intereses variados enormes en especial de algunos paises de la Union Europea, que trata de imponer que la pobre Africa sea su despensa de productos ORGANICOS, y la propaganda es enorme...Alguien puede decirme con datos cientificos y validos..CUAL ES EL BENEFICIO DE CONSUMIR PRODUCTOS ORGANICOS?
Ahora en el Peru, gente que aparenta estar informada, grita y dice que la variabilidad, la diversidad que tiene desapareceria si entran los transgenicos, nada mas falso..precisamente los cruces, las hibridaciones, se dan en la naturaleza todo el tiempo, y el hombre tambien esta en capacidad de hacerla..por lo tanto la diversidas no puede desaparecer, al contrario se incrementa. Bueno amigos hay mucho que decir, y dar a conocer, ojala que en el Peru no nos quedemos nuevamente en la zaga del desarrollo por conceptos muchas veces interesados y otras veces por informacion sesgada. Saludos.

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Pedro, te falta informacion, lo que dices, son solo lo que se tiene hasta ahora, o lo que mas se ha difundido...Por ejemplo sabes que la India tiene una papa con alto contenido de proteinas, debido a la introduccion de los genes de una amarantacea?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*«Es preocupante que sectores protransgénicos presionen para que no se cumpla la Ley de Moratoria».* 
Entrevista a Luis Gomero Osorio, coordinador nacional ejecutivo de la Red de Acción en Agricultura Alternativa (RAAA), sobre los actuales problemas en la implementación de la Ley de Moratoria al ingreso de transgénicos en el Perú.  *En diciembre de 2011 se aprobó la Ley de Moratoria al ingreso de los transgénicos, por un plazo de diez años. A más de dos años de esa aprobación, ¿se está cumpliendo la ley? ¿Se está aplicando de manera adecuada?* 
Ya pasamos el 25% del tiempo establecido por la Ley de Moratoria, Ley 29811; nos quedan menos de ocho años para cumplir con las metas establecidas en ella. Esta norma nació gracias a la presión ciudadana, con la finalidad de prohibir el ingreso de los transgénicos debido a los riesgos que implican para nuestra agrobiodiversidad. La Comisión Multisectorial de Asesoramiento es la instancia encargada de implementar la Ley de Moratoria. Sin embargo, creo que los avances son muy limitados. Por esa razón, algunas organizaciones de la sociedad civil estamos exigiendo que tanto la ley como su reglamento tengan un proceso de implementación rápido y transparente.  *¿Cuáles son las medidas que se deben implementar en el marco de la Ley de Moratoria y que, al parecer, se están aplicando lentamente?* 
Primero, implementar un sistema de vigilancia a fin de que no ingresen semillas transgénicas por las diferentes fronteras que tenemos; segundo, controlar y monitorear la presencia de transgénicos en nuestras áreas cultivadas; tercero, realizar una línea de base o un inventario de los principales recursos de nuestra agrobiodiversidad (ya se están elaborando inventarios para productos como la papa, el tomate, el algodón y el maíz); por último, desarrollar capacidades, las cuales todavía son muy limitadas. Por ejemplo, no se sabe cómo se están manejando los recursos que se han destinado para poder implementar la Ley de Moratoria. Lo preocupante es que diversos sectores protransgénicos —que ahora forman parte de la comisión multisectorial— están presionando para que no se cumplan los objetivos de la ley. Además, están incidiendo en las autoridades, para pedir su derogatoria.  *¿Cuáles son los sectores que están pidiendo la derogatoria de la Ley de Moratoria al ingreso de los transgénicos?* 
Son personas vinculadas al comercio de las semillas; están ligados a los laboratorios que, de una manera u otra, tienen una vinculación con las grandes empresas trasnacionales. Ellos son los que están tratando de que los transgénicos ingresen al Perú. Por ejemplo, Javier Verástegui, director de Ciencia y Tecnología del Concytec(2), y otros funcionarios actuales, han formado parte de la institución protransgénica PerúBiotec. Ellos ahora están involucrados dentro de la toma de decisiones de la estructura del Estado, básicamente en Concytec. Entonces, es muy poco probable que los funcionarios que han apoyado abiertamente a los transgénicos puedan implementar algo contrario a la posición que tradicionalmente han planteado.  *SE NECESITA VOLUNTAD POLÍTICA*  *¿Cuáles son las autoridades encargadas de aplicar la Ley de Moratoria a los transgénicos?* 
Es el Ministerio del Ambiente, en trabajo conjunto con el Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA) y el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa).  *Desde que se aprobó la ley, ¿qué han hecho dichas autoridades?* 
Sus avances son muy limitados, especialmente en las metas establecidas por la ley. Por ejemplo, el INIA no está cumpliendo con la tarea que se le asignó: ser la autoridad de control. Además, tiene el problema de que es juez y parte: puede desarrollar transgénicos, pero a la vez es una entidad que controla el ingreso de estos. Por otra parte, si bien el Senasa es la autoridad que tiene la función de vigilar el ingreso de transgénicos a nuestro territorio, lamentablemente no tiene capacidades para hacer el control respectivo.  *¿Hablar de la prohibición total del ingreso de semillas transgénicas al Perú no es demasiado irreal? ¿Es posible limitar el ingreso del 100% de estas semillas?* 
Definitivamente, no es sencillo ejercer el control total del ingreso de semillas; siempre hay un riesgo. Por ello, reitero que debe establecerse un sistema de control del ingreso de transgénicos a nivel nacional. Se tienen que poner en funcionamiento los mecanismos establecidos por la Ley de Moratoria de transgénicos. Además, debemos convencer a todos los actores involucrados de que el Perú tiene que estar libre de transgénicos, por lo menos durante los diez años que establece la ley. Si no hacemos todo esto, el país puede ser una coladera. Nos preocupa que, hasta el momento, no se hayan establecido las sanciones para la importación de transgénicos. Hay un vacío.  *¿Cuál de las autoridades tiene la responsabilidad de establecer los mecanismos de sanción? ¿Quién no está cumpliendo su papel?* 
Estos mecanismos tienen que ser elaborados por el INIA y el Senasa; sin embargo, se necesita una voluntad política sobre el tema. Lo que sucede es que algunas instituciones del Estado no son proactivas porque siempre han mantenido una posición a favor de los transgénicos. Por esa razón, algunas de ellas se han convertido en una barrera para avanzar en los objetivos que establece la Ley de Moratoria. El ejemplo más claro es el INIA, que es juez y parte.  *Ante la falta de mecanismos de control, vigilancia y sanción al ingreso de transgénicos, ¿cuáles son los riesgos para el territorio peruano?* 
Un primer riesgo es que, si el proceso general no funciona, algunos sectores usarán esto como una justificación para decir que la ley no tiene relevancia para el cuidado de la agrobiodiversidad; por lo tanto, afirmarán que la ley es una barrera para la inversión en el agro y pedirán su derogación. Es lo que está sucediendo actualmente. Hay un sector muy involucrado en ese proceso, que se ha ubicado en las diferentes instancias de la estructura del Estado y está haciendo un trabajo para socavar la vigencia de la ley. Un segundo riesgo se origina en el hecho de que el actual proceso de implementación es muy lento. ¡No se están estableciendo mecanismos normativos básicos y protocolos para que los diferentes actores puedan proceder! Eso también es una barrera. Todos los mecanismos deben estar claramente escritos y aprobados oficialmente para que puedan implementarse, y eso no se está produciendo.  *EL CASO DEL MAÍZ AMARILLO DURO*  *El maíz amarillo duro, nacional o importado, es uno de los productos de mayor importancia porque abastece a la industria avícola. ¿Se están usando semillas transgénicas de maíz amarillo duro para cultivar en el territorio peruano?*  
No, por ahora. Además, legalmente no debería existir maíz transgénico. Lo que ahora se está sembrando son maíces híbridos, que son de muy buena calidad y sumamente competitivos. Por ejemplo, en Lambayeque, el rendimiento promedio está llegando a 12 toneladas métricas por hectárea; es decir, por ese lado ni siquiera necesitaríamos transgénicos. Hasta el mismo INIA ha desarrollado un maíz híbrido de alta performance y de buen desempeño en productividad. En ese nivel no hay ninguna amenaza. Los problemas en la producción de maíz son otros y no tienen nada que ver con la semilla: falta de asistencia técnica para mejorar la productividad, poco acceso a créditos, a fertilización, a la cadena de comercialización, entre otros.  *La industria avícola adquiere una gran cantidad de maíz amarillo duro importado. Incluso, se habla de cerca de dos millones de toneladas anuales. ¿Este maíz importado es producto de una semilla transgénica?* 
Sí, se ha evidenciado que una parte de ese maíz es de origen transgénico. Por esa razón, se está pidiendo su etiquetado, porque dicho maíz viene con fines de alimentación de las aves y, posteriormente, para la alimentación de los humanos. El etiquetado es la única forma de control para conocer si un producto tiene origen transgénico. Ese es otro tema pendiente. Lamentablemente, no se ha aprobado el reglamento para el etiquetado, a pesar de que fue consensuado a través de muchas reuniones y quedó listo para ser firmado por el presidente de la Republica, Ollanta Humala. Sin embargo, al parecer, hubo reacciones negativas por parte de los agroindustriales y el reglamento quedó encarpetado. Solo falta la voluntad política para su aprobación.  *Fuente: https://cepesrural.lamula.pe/2014/07...ia/cepesrural/*

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

El famoso RAAA. con Gomero siempre a la cabeza, aprovechando como siempre, de la falta de conocimiento de mucha gente vinculada a la agricultura y dedicada a negocios que no dan resultado sino solo en la mente de los que la predican... Una vez tube la oportunidad de que aplicara sus conocimientos de control biologio, en un cultivo de papa que estaba siendo atacada por minadores de hojas, la planta tenia un mes de edad.. Era una reto para la eficiencia y rapidez del control biologico.. que piensan uds?..nunca dio una recomendacion y el agricultor tubo que aplicar el insecticida de mayor eficiencia, de lo contrario iba a perder su siembra.
En materia de ciencia biologica,no se puede opinar de modo extremo.. Con total desparpajo, dice el entrevistado, que los transgenicos deben ser prohibidos en el Peru, porque desaparecerian la diversidad...Que tal desconocimiento tan grande...para el Sr. Gomero los transgenicos jamas deben entrar al Peru, sin embargo, acaso no sabe, que el pollo que saborea no es alimentado con transgenicos? o que muchas medicinas y reactivos no son transgenicos?... Al final final trata de ocultar sus apreciaciones extremas, y admite que se deben etiquetar...Sr. Gomero, tendran que etiquetar, las carnes de pollo, de res, de cerdo, etc?

----------


## Ararat

LA OCIOSIDAD NOS LLEVA A BUSCAR LO MAS FÁCIL 
Además a nadie que se ha creído Dios le ha ido bien, 
Trabajemos muy duro produciendo insectos beneficos para combatir contra las plagas en los cultivos estudiemos nuestra biodiversidad genética y nuestro banco de germoplasma.
Estos mercaderes de la vida lo único que hacen es poner sus ojos en países tercermunditas como el Perú y se valen de sus malas autoridades para lograr sus efímeros objetivos.
El mercado mundial demanda productos orgánicos no manipulados.
SONRIAMOS Y PONGAMONOS A TRABAJAR DURO.
LOS PRODUCTOS TRANSGÉNICOS NO TIENEN FUTURO, ES UNA INVERSIÓN QUE PRONTO VA A CAER EN SACO ROTO.

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Arat, no crees que la biotecnologia daria un enorme aporte para que los cultivos organicos se incrementen de manera geometrica en el Peru? Ya hay cultivos con resistencia a enfermedades y plagas por la introduccion de genes responsables de tal o tales resistencias, acaso eso no esta contribuyendo a la eliminacion en el futuro de insecticidas y fungicidas? que es uno de los objetivos de tus cultivos organicos?????Lee, informate y luego opinas con mejor conocimiento.

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Totalmente de acuerdo, que entren para el desarrollo de una agricultura del siglo XXI

----------


## Ararat

Los principales responsables en la proliferacion de plagas en los cultivos son los agricultores que no han tenido buenas practicas agrícolas, que son las practicas bionaturales y que por causa de la pereza, han querido cortar camino para tener buenas producciones, destruyendo a los insectos benéficos y provocando mutaciones mas resistentes en las plagas, incluso mutación en las plantas que ya no pueden luchar naturalmente contra las plagas. 
La causa de la propagación de las plagas y de su resistencia a pesticidas ES LA PEREZA.
Y la PEREZA también es la causa de la proliferación de semillas y vegetales trangénicos. 
En general estos productos obtenidos por pesticidas y transgénicos son perjudiciales para la salud y de baja calidad proteica. 
Lo FÁCIL y lo BARATO resulta caro, estamos en el siglo XXI y todavía no aprendemos esto. 
Muchas gracias.

----------


## carbizub

Hola a todos,  
Existen comentarios expresando diferentes puntos de vista. Sinceramente, hay mucha falta de informacion cientifica y veraz en este tema.  
Antes que nada, las plantas que nos han brindado fuentes de alimentos hoy, llamese frutas, cereales, granos, entre otros, han sufrido MODIFICACIONES. Ustedes creen que el maiz que hoy en dia consumimos es "natural"? Pues no. El maiz, fruta, otros que se consume hoy en dia han sufrido mejora genetica usando distintas tecnologias. Asi que si alguien desea consumir "natural", pues seria recomendable ir al CIMMYT ubicado en Mexico y pida semillas de maices "naturales", ahi les daran los parientes silvestres del maiz, los cuales no se parecen en nada a los maices que actualmente consumimos. En otras palabras, los alimentos que hoy en dia consumimos han sufrido la mejora genetica. Existe problema en ello? Pues no lo creo asi. No creo algun agricultor decida no sembrar semillas de maiz hibridos pues le brinda mas rendimiento y homogeneidad de producto.  
Por que tanta bulla contra los transgenicos? Saben ustedes que los mismos segmentos de ADN que poseemos los humanos estan presentes tambien en algunos segmentos del genoma de la planta Arabidopsis (Brasica, familia de las coles)? Un 70% del genoma humano es identico al de un chimpance (The Chimpanzee Sequencing and Analysis Consortium. 2005. Initial sequence of  the chimpanzee genome and comparison with the human genome. _Nature_ 437:69-87). La diferencia entre el genoma de un tomate y de una papa es solo de 8%. Entonces, por que siempre usan el mismo argumento contra los transgenicos al decir "genes de otras especies". Senores, existe lo que se llama HGT (Horizontal Gene Transfer), el cual es un evento no desarrollado por el hombre (ocurre de forma espontanea) que permite la transmision de genes de una especie a otra. Esto ocurre en las bacterias, viruses, plantas, otros. el HGT es la principal razon las bacterias adquieren resistencias a los antibioticos. Es algo que ocurre en forma natural. Se pondran ahora a protestar en contra de este evento que ocurre en la naturaleza?  
Existe un metodo de mejoramiento de cultivos llamado MUTACION o Mejoramiento por Radiacion. En este metodo se exponen semillas de cultivos a quimicos o la radiacion para generar MUTANTES, y de esta manera se alteran las bases del ADN de las plantas para asi obtener cultivares con caracteres morfologicos (forma y color de fruto, entre otros). Este metodo ha sido usado en cereales, peras, papa, arroz, trigo, algodon, soya, otros. Por que no protestan contra estos cultivos tambien si son cultivos MUTANTES? 
Existen aproximandamente 120 millones de personas con deficiencia de Vitamina A en el mundo. Ademas, cada anio mueren alrededor de 650 mil ninos debido a la deficiencie de Vit. A. La variedad de arroz "Golden Rice", la cual contiene altos niveles de Vit. A fue prohibida a pesar que no existian ningun fin de ganancia economica para el staff de cientificos que desarrollo esta variedad. A la fecha, se estima que la prohibicion del "Golden Rice" en India ha causa la muerte de 1.5 millones de personas (Wesseler J, and D. Zilberman. 2014. The economic power of the Golden Rice opposition._ Environment and Development Economics_. 19:  724-742.  
Tal como mencione al comienzo, existe abundante falta de informacion en este tema de los transgenicos en el Peru. Sinceramente, no entiendo la gran masa de protestas contra los cultivos transgenicos y no contra los cultivos mutantes. Dense cuenta la manipulacion de las ONGs y otras organizaciones que viven sembrando el terror y dispersando la falsa informacion.  
Finalmente, deseo expresar que estoy a favor del ingreso de las semillas transgenicas en el Peru.  
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## carbizub

Existe demasiado egoismo en prohibir los cultivos transgenicos en zonas donde la deficiencia de Vit. A es severa (paises en vias de desarrollo). Anualmente mueren 650 mil ninos menores de 5 anios por esa deficiencia de esta vitamina. Que hacer? Seguir esperando a la madre naturaleza? Son millones de anios para que la especiacion ocurre en el planeta. Si, MILLONES de anios. Estamos dispuesto a esperar esos abundantes anios?  
El archivo PPT es muy sesgado al No a los transgenicos. Es mas recomendable leer fuentes neutrales y con fines de educacion. Las fuentes que mencionan en ese archivo son de organizacion ecologistas, existe alguna confiabilidad cuando las cosas son parcializadas? Parcializarse en este tema no lleva a nada bueno.  
Para finalizar, los mismos argumentos en contra a los cutlivos HIBRIDOS se decian a comienzo de 1930 cuando se lanzo los primeros maices hibridos. Mucha gente se basaba en los mismo argumentos de los que se usan hoy contra los transgenicos. Cual es el resultado? Pues nigun agricultor en su sano juicio dejaria de sembrar tomate, maiz, zanahoria hibridos hoy en dia. Si en esa decada de 1930, se hubiese decidido no continuar con los cultivos hibridos, que hubiese pasado? Pues hoy en dia no se existiesen variedades de maiz con rendimiento de 14 TM/ha o no hubiesen tomates con rendimientos de 80 TM/ha, entre otros cultivos  
Saludos

----------

